# Cooling off period on membership?



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Is there one?

Thanks

Jess


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, You are on the TTF, not the TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The TTOC side is only a click away.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Meh


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure if you contact them they they will refund as they don't want unhappy people at the club.

Is there a problem ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yes but dont worry

Thanks

Jess


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hopefully no body has upset ya Jess..we can send the boys round..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just 1 person, but its ok I always said after the s**t I was put through on SeatCupra.net and IbizaOC that if someone got beef I'd sod off......so yea thats where I am at the moment

Thanks

Jess


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

If it's on this forum it's nothing to do with TTOC.

Surely not Paul with his "dribble" comment.


----------

